# tivo mini buzzz noise. audio using A/V HDMI/DVI



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

hooked up my TIVO DVI to HDMI cable and A/V 3.5mm to 3.5mm for audio. I can hear the audio but there's a lot of buzzz noise.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The AV port is not a stereo mini jack. It is a 4-pin jack designed to work with the TiVo AV cable, which has composite video plus left and right audio.

You need a specific cable to use the jack. You can buy the one from TiVo, which also includes a component breakout cable, here:
https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/av-cable

The one I got for my Mini that is connected with DVI and stereo audio is a cheaper adapter that can be found here:
http://www.amazon.com/Black-3-5mm-Female-Adaptor-Audio/dp/B008SO5LDQ

Along with the adapter, I used a standard stereo mini to stereo RCA cable to plug into the mini jack input on the monitor.


----------



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

Arcady said:


> The AV port is not a stereo mini jack. It is a 4-pin jack designed to work with the TiVo AV cable, which has composite video plus left and right audio.
> 
> You need a specific cable to use the jack. You can buy the one from TiVo, which also includes a component breakout cable, here:
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/av-cable
> ...


Do you plug in only red and white or all red,white and yellow?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

If you only need audio, then only use red and white.


----------



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

Arcady said:


> If you only need audio, then only use red and white.


why would I need to get AV for my 3.5mm.

so instead of direct 3.5 to 3.5 you want me to buy

3.5 to AV cable
AV cable to 2 female
AV cable to 3.5mm.

How would this fix my buzz noise?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm not sure what I can say to explain it beyond what I described above.

Basically, this is not a stereo audio jack. There is video and grounding where a normal stereo 3.5 connector would not expect it. You must have a connector with 4 conductors, in the correct order, to get stereo audio from that AV jack.

It's called an AV jack because it does AUDIO and VIDEO. If it was a stereo audio jack, it would say something else.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

passname22 said:


> why would I need to get AV for my 3.5mm.
> 
> so instead of direct 3.5 to 3.5 you want me to buy
> 
> ...


The pins on the 3.5 output on the mini don't match the input on the TV. The mini is also sending video (the Yellow and/or Red Green Blue cables).


----------

